# Enchanced Wishlists ?



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

TiVo's website is supporting Wishlist features not available, yet. It lists multiple text entries that you can include, exclude and make optional. Looks like a version 9 software update is coming.

http://customersupport.tivo.com/LaunchContent.aspx?CID=7E7238A7-E649-40D4-8255-0A783A80C29B

"Example:

Keyword: (CHOCOLATE) * (VANILLA) * -STRAWBERRY 
Category: INTERESTS: COOKING

This search will find only cooking programs with chocolate and/or vanilla in the guide data, but will ignore any programs with strawberry in the listing.

Example:

Actor: ANISTON, JENNIFER
Title Keyword: -FRIENDS

This search will find all programs with Jennifer Aniston except for the program 'Friends'. "


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Yes, this was demonstrated at the TiVo con in Orlando.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

when was that? (Orlando)

Forever ago is my bet (meaning more than a year....), yet we still don't see it.

ETA: No. Just this month, apparently.

<- pleasantly surprised


----------



## bryan314 (Nov 17, 2004)

My tivo just updated and says pending (software udate) restart. I wonder if a software update with this is coming out?


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

bryan314 said:


> My tivo just updated and says pending (software udate) restart. I wonder if a software update with this is coming out?


Uhm, restart the thing and find out.


----------



## bryan314 (Nov 17, 2004)

mick66 said:


> Uhm, restart the thing and find out.


I wish I could but it's in the middle of taping the Season End of Burn Notice and I'm off to bed. I'll have to wait until morning to see what's what.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Which series tivo?

There are a couple of ARWLs I have that I would love to add "except this program" kind of extras onto. I can't think of any good examples at the moment though. I know there's one episode of The Nanny that one of my wishlists keeps wanting to record for one of my band-related WLs. (The Nanny episode has something to do with Spinal Tap.. and no that's not the band name I'm searching for.)


----------



## joelkfla (Feb 9, 2002)

Yes - this is in the Fall update!

I got it this morning on both my S2 and my S3!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

ThreeSoFar said:


> when was that? (Orlando)
> 
> Forever ago is my bet (meaning more than a year....), yet we still don't see it.


It feels like forever but in fact it was just last month.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

My TiVo rebooted at 2am on Thursday; I got this too. It is, in fact, v9. This is on my Series3.

The Manual Recording screen also got a major overhaul.


----------



## bryan314 (Nov 17, 2004)

Yep that was it, new wishlists.


----------



## joelkfla (Feb 9, 2002)

I just discovered this in v9:

It looks like Suggestions scheduled to record (just for the next couple of days) are flagged in the Upcoming Episodes screen with the Suggestion icon, but _not_ on the ToDo List or Suggestions screen. And there's no indication on the Program Details screen that they will be recorded. Weird.

Also, something has changed in the formatting of the Upcoming Episodes screen, but I'm not sure what. The effect is that channel numbers longer than 3 digits are truncated as "1...", as are channel names longer than 4 characters. Maybe a font size or spacing change?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

joelkfla said:


> I just discovered this in v9:
> 
> It looks like Suggestions scheduled to record (just for the next couple of days) are flagged in the Upcoming Episodes screen with the Suggestion icon, but _not_ on the ToDo List or Suggestions screen. And there's no indication on the Program Details screen that they will be recorded. Weird.


I remember something like that happening in another update. It seemed like it took a couple or three days for everything to be indexed and get back to normal.


----------



## djheini (Jul 26, 2002)

Anyone else seem to have their TiVoCast Season Passes missing after the update? I was subscribed to four, but none of them have the checkmarks next to them anymore in the TiVoCast list


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Is there an "official" thread about the fall update and any new features? can't find one...

edit: all my fonts, icons and progress bar (the bar at the bottom of the screen after hitting play, all look revamped...any other features besides the wishlist?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Hey guys, how about a full version number? Anything else in the menus look new? Poke around and let us know.

EDIT: Ah, there is more info in this thread.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

megazone said:


> Hey guys, how about a full version number? Anything else in the menus look new? Poke around and let us know.
> 
> EDIT: Ah, there is more info in this thread.


Not sure where to post a response to you, but this thread is probably better because I am using a series 2 not 3...

I have the Pioneer 810 dvd burner model and like they said in the other thread it is a big jump in version number, 9.1.L5-01-2-275.

The things I notice...so far only cosmetic, aside from the wishlist thing of course...
New guide/info displays (darker blue/looks better, HD'er?)
Tivo Central - same deal with the icons (new message/star) crisper icons, I also notice that next to "DVD" there is a clock icon always there now, when it use to only be there when trying to read a dvd.

Pretty much better looking graphics, the "please wait...", the globes next to the different states of recordings look updated, folders etc...


----------

